# 7+ inch Clown Loaches



## Rift2Reef (Aug 3, 2007)

Not too sure how many of you like clown loaches as much as I do but we just got in 5 that are easily 7" and bigger. These are some serious snail eating machines. At this size they will wipe out any snail problem in almost any aquarium. 

Come see for yourself!!!

Dane


----------

